# Occasional slurping sounds coming from drain pipe



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Forum.

I'm no plumber and I will try to describe my problem the best that I can. 

I have a 90G tank with dual drain pipes in a corner overflow on the main floor and 1 return pipe (and sump) in basement.

The tank has been running since March 2012 and it was dead silent but as of last night, the drain pipe started making occasional slurping sounds.

To be more specific, one of the drain pipe has a small hole on top (which I stick a small pipette in it) and that's what causing the occasional slurping sound. I tried cleaning the area but still getting the sound. As soon as I remove the pipette, no more slurping sounds. I'm guessing that it's sucking too much air?

I think the pipette is there for a reason in case of power failure or something but I never understood why it's there in the first place.

Can anyone help me? I hope I described my problem so that it's understood easily.

Thanks


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Sounds like the air vent of the standpipe has clogged up with some salt and dust. Not sure of the pipette in the hole other than to adjust for air to let the standpipe breathe and muffle the sound of water entering and flowing down the standpipe a bit. Make sure that is clear of obstruction as well.

HTH


----------



## timon (Aug 29, 2011)

wtac said:


> Sounds like the air vent of the standpipe has clogged up with some salt and dust. Not sure of the pipette in the hole other than to adjust for air to let the standpipe breathe and muffle the sound of water entering and flowing down the standpipe a bit. Make sure that is clear of obstruction as well.
> 
> HTH


Exactly. Mine was doing this as well, so I added a air hose valve to the top of
my stand pipe so I can make slight adjustments.

Also added a reverse durso to the drain at the sump and i'm pretty close to silent.


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

wtac said:


> Sounds like the air vent of the standpipe has clogged up with some salt and dust. Not sure of the pipette in the hole other than to adjust for air to let the standpipe breathe and muffle the sound of water entering and flowing down the standpipe a bit. Make sure that is clear of obstruction as well.
> 
> HTH


I did the best I can to clean the area but to no avail.

Would drilling the hole bigger and getting a bigger pipette help?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IIRC, you have a Herbie style drainage system where there are two pipes in the overflow (O/F). One should just be an open topped pipe (main drain line) and lower than the opening to the 2nd Durso "emergency" O/F should the main drain line clogs; restricting flow by either a fish or snail accidentally making it's way down.

Open the valve (at the sump) to flush out the obstruction and readjust. Leave the hole of the 2nd Durso O/F as it is as it will alert you should there be issues with the main drain.


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

wtac said:


> IIRC, you have a Herbie style drainage system where there are two pipes in the overflow (O/F). One should just be an open topped pipe (main drain line) and lower than the opening to the 2nd Durso "emergency" O/F should the main drain line clogs; restricting flow by either a fish or snail accidentally making it's way down.
> 
> Open the valve (at the sump) to flush out the obstruction and readjust. Leave the hole of the 2nd Durso O/F as it is as it will alert you should there be issues with the main drain.


Thanks Wilson for the detailed write up - you have described my system to a tee - your old friend Chris S helped me setup my system so at least he did something right. 

I would say it's most likely a snail that made it down to the main drain pipe - the suction is pretty strong - I've stucked my hand on the open topped pipe and I'm surprised that the force wouldn't just blow a small snail all the way to the filter sock.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The shell will cause the issue as the body will become food for bacterial and skimmate .

Sometimes crud just accumulates blocking the exit at the valve. Either way...I think you have to take a look at the valve .


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

wtac said:


> The shell will cause the issue as the body will become food for bacterial and skimmate .
> 
> Sometimes crud just accumulates blocking the exit at the valve. Either way...I think you have to take a look at the valve .


Wilson - you're the man!!!!!

I did exactly as you instructed and flushed the drain pipes for about an hour.

Now it's as quiet as a mouse and the wife is happy.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Did not you friend Cris told you to install strainer on egg crate on the top of the overflow.

I have a strainer and clean it weekly. Nothing can get inside the drain

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

sig said:


> Did not you friend Cris told you to install strainer on egg crate on the top of the overflow.
> 
> I have a strainer and clean it weekly. Nothing can get inside the drain


no - he didn't.

What are you using as strainer? I read some people use women stockings on top of the overflow..

Can you post a picture of your setup?

Small snails is getting down to sump so maybe using a strainer is a good idea to have.


----------

